# And your bird can sing



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

HUGE CONGRATS ANNEY AND SLATER!!!!!!! Big accomplishment!!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

That is so cool! You've trained other dogs in field (and other areas too) right? How long have you been training dogs in field? How did you get started? How did you get support? I really want to train my girl, myself. It's such slow going though. Part of it is, I don't know if I can do the 'force fetch'. If I can't pinch my girl's ear and make her yelp, I sure as heck won't make someone else do it. If that makes sense. Finding someone to throw the bumpers for me is difficult too. No one around me does field. I can sometimes bribe my son. You are an inspiration though. I've given some serious thought to sending Bella off with a trusted/respected trainer, but truly would prefer to accomplish it myself. I look forward to hearing about your journey.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo! Master Hunter! Sweet!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY Anney and Slater!!!! Way to go!!!! You've worked so hard for this, it's so awesome to see your dream realized!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Slater is such a sweet boy, I'm glad he's done so well for you... I would also love to hear some tips on getting started in hunt tests. I've got the contact info for my local hunt club but looking at the photos on the site, it's almost all Lab people (will they look down their nose at my golden puppy?) although there is also a standard poodle in the group, so maybe they are open and friendly  I'd really love to find a mentor, I had someone who helped me with my first Golden and it was a lot of fun even though we never went very far with it. 

I live in the Carolinas, so there have to be people here, I just need to find them.... also, my awesome breeder will give my puppy a good start, we will do puppy class but I'm wondering how old she should be when we start with a hunt club?
Thanks,
Kristy


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

What a HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT Anney! Owner trained/handled has to make it extra sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Slater!!! Wonderful picture!


----------



## canismajor (May 1, 2011)

Warm congratulations Anney -- well earned and well deserved. You're one of the best people in the sport -- er -- actually any dog sport. Love the big adorable happy grin and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations on a big accomplishment!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Woohooo!!! Great job!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay Slay-doo Ma-Hoo!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome work! And cute photo! Congrats!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney ROCKS. She has mad skills with dogs and can prove it. Some can just BS, she can prove it. I am proud to have her as a friend. Awesome work by you and the Slaydoo.
Jim


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> That is so cool! You've trained other dogs in field (and other areas too) right? How long have you been training dogs in field? How did you get started? How did you get support? I really want to train my girl, myself. It's such slow going though. Part of it is, I don't know if I can do the 'force fetch'. If I can't pinch my girl's ear and make her yelp, I sure as heck won't make someone else do it. If that makes sense. Finding someone to throw the bumpers for me is difficult too. No one around me does field. I can sometimes bribe my son. You are an inspiration though. I've given some serious thought to sending Bella off with a trusted/respected trainer, but truly would prefer to accomplish it myself. I look forward to hearing about your journey.


Anney is proof that it can be done by amateurs. She has now trained two dogs to MH titles (NO SMALL TASK). I am sure that she has more advice.
Jim


----------

